# WORDsearch Bible Software Free Modules



## gracelife (Aug 30, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can get free modules for WORDsearch version 10 other than the WORDsearch website?

Thank you very much and God bless!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 30, 2016)

I do not believe that you can get modules anywhere but on the Wordsearch site.


----------



## gracelife (Aug 31, 2016)

I love the program and use it with e-sword but I am finding I like WORDsearch a lot more!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 31, 2016)

Because e-Sword has such readily available modules from a few sites, you can build a ginormous library for free with it. Both e-Sword and WordSearch are lightning fast. But, the numbers of free modules available from WordSearch are certainly limited. If you have a discrete set of commentaries you want to consult in your sermon/lesson preparation, both e-Sword and Word Search are GREAT. You can feature several dozen resources in the commentary window and shift from one to the other with an instant click on the tab. Searches, however, work better with Word Search. I keep 45 or so tabs in my commentary window in e-Sword and the ones that have available material on my selected verse will feature an icon. But, neither are designed to do the kind of high end linguistic searches that you have with Logos or Bible Works. 

Both e-Sword and WordSearch have some of the nice sets (NIVNT, ACCS, Baker's Hendriksen, etc.). And, e-Sword sells the ACCS and NIVNT for VERY reasonable $130. But, if you are looking to do research in the widest array of current copyrighted materials of a scholarly nature, you have only one choice as best: Logos. They feature ALL of the standard books from all of the major publishers PLUS a good selection from some of the specialty publishers. So if you need a Whipf and Stock book, a more mainline Fortress Press offering, or something from a Jewish publisher, Logos is your platform. And, if you upgrade to Logos 7, there are a number of very attractive packages that will give you a giant library for pennies on the dollar. 

Beware, however, Logos is the ultimate example of the "stone soup" parable. If you purchase even an entry level system, you will be marketed to death until you have taken out a home equity loan, mortgaged your first born, and begun to consider ways to make a buck reselling your left over pain meds from your last surgery on the nearest corner. The Babylon Bee is only "slightly" tongue in cheek: http://babylonbee.com/news/pastor-takes-second-loan-home-purchase-new-logos-bible-software/

Those with a Baptist orientation will appreciate Word Search since it offers the best collection of LifeWay resources due to their ownership by LifeWay.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 31, 2016)

Few realize that access to one's WordSearch library is also available at:https://www.mywsb.com/

You will have to use your LifeWay credentials to login and see your WS materials.


----------



## gracelife (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you for all the info! I am really liking Wordsearch!


----------

